# Picturestock.com



## 618photo (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever used picture stock.com for a press pass? I'm looking to getting into more sports photography and need access to events. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## KmH (Dec 2, 2012)

How would picturestock.com be considered 'press'?


----------



## 618photo (Dec 2, 2012)

Have you read their website? They provide press passes so you can get access to events.


----------



## tcostapics (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello, I have had a Picture Stock Press Pass for 7 years now and I have used it to get into sports games, concerts, shows and mostly to shoot news. Once you order a Press Pass from them they will give you a link where you can upload all your pictures for free. They will then distribute them to magazines and newspapers worldwide. Every time your pictures are sold, they will pay you 50% of the money. I have had several pictures sold in the past and they always pay. I always renew it when it expires. It's good for 3 years and they only charge $50 and they give you free shipping. I had them send a letter on company letterhead to get into the U2 concert and it worked. I got in and this is where I sold one of my pictures. You can e-mail them any time and someone always replies back to you or you can call them to. They have been around since 1997.


----------



## 618photo (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds good. Thanks for the info.


----------



## orljustin (Dec 4, 2012)

I'll send you a press pass for $40.  You can pin it to your hat like in the old days.  It's good forever!


----------



## 618photo (Dec 4, 2012)

orljustin said:
			
		

> I'll send you a press pass for $40.  You can pin it to your hat like in the old days.  It's good forever!



Or you can send me $40 for actually reading your stupid comment.


----------



## orljustin (Dec 4, 2012)

Point being, you could probably make your own pass for free.

I mean, this is funny:
photography frequently asked questions - PictureStock.com


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 4, 2012)

man, thats a great racket they got going. they get you for fees for just about everything.  $50 for the press pass, extra $15 for a letter. Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## John27 (Dec 4, 2012)

Why not check your local newspaper?

I did yearbook and the school paper back in high school my freshman year (Yeah, yeah...).  Local newspaper gave me a press pass, which I used to cover events at other schools, and once when the band played at a major league baseball stadium (Though I was expressly forbidden from taking pictures of the players, the game, or anything that didn't include the band!

You can also buy a press pass from the United States Press Agency, and I believe you can apply for one with the associated press as well.  If you're gonna spend money on a press pass as a freelancer, why not get it from a more reputable agency?


----------



## amolitor (Dec 4, 2012)

I haven't looked, but it sure looks like they're in a "charging you fees" racket. What do you bet tcostapics is a shill?


----------



## orljustin (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, first post.


----------



## Dliwevad (Dec 4, 2012)

Google "picturestock scam" and tons of info will come up. I looked into this a couple years back and it wasn't pretty.


----------



## John27 (Dec 4, 2012)

Very likely!

its probably good enough to fool a small time event or something, but that's about it.  

Just out of curiosity I googled "photographer press passes" and found all kinds of info on how to get it for cheap or free from various media organizations, or even your local PD.  it also sounds like (no surprise) you won't get into a major sports event or concert without being a member of a major, bonafide organization working on an actual story and getting clearance months in advance. 


Just curious, why do you want a press pass?  I'm just curious is all.


----------



## shinycard255 (Dec 6, 2012)

Shutterstock will do the same thing for you.  They make you do all the legwork of getting in touch with everyone, and they just supply the media pass for you.  You then can ONLY submit those images to them for a 2 year period.  

I think it makes more sense to just do what John27 mentioned, get in touch with the Unites States Press Agency or the Associated Press and get a press pass from them


----------

